# Out of Controll



## Gumjump (May 13, 2011)

I started my SP on 5/9. The SG reading was 1.070. On 5/11 I added my last bottle and the other ingredients called for and the SG 1.050. I checked it yesterday and there is so much activity it went up to the cover of my 7 gal. bucket. I had to remove the towell because all the foam was on it. I just had the cover sitting loosely on top. My question now is should I transfer to Carboy today or tomorrow or waite till it subsides some. I haven't taken a SG reading since adding the last ingredients.


----------



## mrzazz (May 13, 2011)

I dont rack mine until it has fermented out dry.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Wait! You don't want to transfer a vigorous fermentation to a carboy. It would be shooting out of the top for sure. Wait till it subsides.


----------



## closetwine (May 13, 2011)

I agree with Dan, you'll be asking for a huge mess. Glad to hear your Pee is goin so good!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 13, 2011)

It sounds like your Skeeter Pee is as eager for Summer weather as I am. It's a little like ground-hogs on Feb2, Summer can't come until you have your supply of SP ready.


----------



## Gumjump (May 13, 2011)

I know summer is right around the corner! Plus this is my first batch I ever made. Came home tonight and still lots of foam. Now should I still leave the cover loose or tighten and put an airlock on it? I can't believe how good it's going. I'm just so excited


----------



## Wade E (May 13, 2011)

Leave it open fermentation until it slows down if its that vigorous. Im typically a snap it down guy myself with most wines but when they get all up in my face like yours is its just to risky to snap it down.


----------



## Gumjump (May 15, 2011)

I checked the SG and right now it is at 1.00. It still has a thin layer of foam. At this point do I still leave it alone or transfer to carboy? I just have the lid on but not shut tight.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

I like to transfer over to a carboy at this point. Others will tell you they ferment to dry in the bucket. It's really your call but either way you should snap the lid down and put an air lock on it now. 
I love watching the fermentation finish in the glass carboy and the must moving around, just as much as I love listening to the air lock bubbling away.


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

What base did you use to start it?

Ferment looks nice!

Debbie


----------



## Gumjump (May 15, 2011)

Wine is all nice and toasty in the carboy now. I feel much better now. And to think I was worried that it wouldn't start to ferment. I used a Grand Cru Gewurztraminer. (I can spell it better than say it). I'll keep you up to date on how it turns out.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Gumjump said:


> I used a Grand Cru Gewurztraminer. (I can spell it better than say it). I'll keep you up to date on how it turns out.



Gumjump I understand exactly what your saying. Here is a link someone shared with us last year.


----------



## Gumjump (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan! Boy that didn't sound _ANYTHING _ like what I was telling people.


----------



## Gumjump (May 21, 2011)

Just took my first day reading and it is at 0.994. I'll take it 2 more days to make sure it stays the same. In the directions it says to 'Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop (SG between 0.998 and 0.995).'. There seems to be a lot of bubbles rising in there still. Should I transfer and go on to the next steps at this point?


----------



## docanddeb (May 21, 2011)

It could be naturally degassing too. Not all bubbles mean fermentation. I don't do mine on the fast track, so I just let it go a few months.

Debbie


----------

